
Where the f*** can I park? - hk__2
http://blog.manugarri.com/where-the-f-can-i-park/
======
chrisan
Not as cool as finding a street spot in a neighborhood but I recently visited
family in Columbus, OH where they had a parking garage that helped you find a
spot. This was a very popular shopping area when the weather is nice and can
be a madhouse finding a parking spot.

Prior to entering the garage: XX spots available sign

Upon entering the garage: X spots level 1, Y spots level 2, Z spots level 3,
etc

Upon picking the floor of your choice: Signs above each row with # of spots
available.

So essentially I drove to a floor with a decent amount of spots available then
was guided to a row with 3 spots left and parked easily and efficiently, no
more mindlessly driving up and down lanes/floors adding to congestion. I tried
to find the company in charge of the tech but the wife had more pressing
matters to attend :)

I'm sure its been around a while or in other places, but this was the first I
have seen and experienced it

~~~
dormento
This is standard on shopping malls in Brazil. Helps a ton. Another cool thing
(and I don't know if this is standard) are these small red/green lights above
each spot, allowing you to see from far away if that particular spot is taken
or not.

~~~
raihansaputra
The red green spot is really useful until a small car comes or the sensor is
broken. But nonetheless it's really cool. I wonder what they use for the
sensor. Light sensor? Magnetic?

------
sibbl
I'm part of a open data group project over here in Europe, specifically
Germany. We use open data (or scrape it and make it open this way) to offer
open source apps including real time data and do machine learning for
forecasting of public parking spaces:
[http://parkendd.de/en/](http://parkendd.de/en/)

~~~
Sujan
[https://developer.android.com/images/brand/en_app_rgb_wo_60....](https://developer.android.com/images/brand/en_app_rgb_wo_60.png)
on your homepage is 404

~~~
sibbl
Yeah, I also noted this when I visited the page after posting the comment ;)
Interesting that Google didn't use a 301 redirection to the new button
graphics...

~~~
Sujan
Probably by design, in the usage terms it probably says (too lazy to look it
up...) you shouldn't link directly to that but host a copy yourself :p

